# Good Price??



## lboneal (Jan 1, 2011)

Local dealer is offering to sell me a 2011 X5d w/ 25K miles for 42K. Furthermore, Dealer is offering 19K for my trade- 2008 335XI w/ 84K miles. Please advise if this is a good deal or additional questions I should ask.:dunno: Stats for both vehicles are below:

2011 X5d w/ 25K miles for $42K
*Packages
Cold Weather 
Premium
Premium Sound
Rear Climate
Technology
*Options
Side View Camera
Heads Up Display

If interested in all the details here they are

ZCW ( 248 464 494 502 ) ZPP ( 245 316 319 430 431 488 493 4NA 563 639 ) ZPS ( 655 677 6FL ) ZRC ( 417 4NB 761 ) ZTP ( 3AH 508 609
615 620 6AA 6AB 6UH ) 1CA 212 2C9 2VB 302 322 402 423 428 441 459 496 4AB 521 522 524 544 575 5AC 5DK 610 645 697 6VC 823 853
876 8KC 8S4 8SC 8SL 8SM 8TL 8TN 925

2008 335XI w/ 84K miles Trade in $19K
*Packages
Cold Weather
Premium
Sport
*Options
6-Speed STEPTRONIC Automatic
18in Tires style 162


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

The $42k sounds reasonable on the 2011 X5D. 25k is still low mileage considering you can extend the warranty out to 100k still.

A new similarly equipped would be in the $60k+ range with discounts, etc...

The 335xi is running about $21-22k but you have some miles on this with no more chance to extend warranty much further.

So, for about $23k you get yourself into a larger X5D, 3 years younger and 50k miles lower.

Your note would be about $726/month for 36 months or $552/mo for 48 months.

Does that work for you?


----------



## lboneal (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I just wanted to ensure the price for the X5d and the trade in value were appropriate. Just doing a sanity check!

The X5d is not being sold by a BMW dealership. Any additional questions I should ask? Any concerns?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd ask to see its maintenance history as well as car proof in order to see if it's had any prior issues.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Ask for the Car Fax.


----------



## lboneal (Jan 1, 2011)

I can already see the Carfax. I can contact the local BMW dealer and inquire about service history. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## jfabes (Feb 22, 2013)

i looked for months before getting our 2012 and honestly, $42k sounds really good based on my research. the only things that would personally be a deal breaker for me would be 

a) the condition (i hate dings and rock chips) and low miles do not guarantee a clean vehicle 

b) why is it not cpo'd

c) was it a March 2011 or later build so that it has the led corona's as opposed to the older yellow ones from the pre-LCI upgrade


----------



## lboneal (Jan 1, 2011)

jfabes said:


> i looked for months before getting our 2012 and honestly, $42k sounds really good based on my research. the only things that would personally be a deal breaker for me would be
> 
> a) the condition (i hate dings and rock chips) and low miles do not guarantee a clean vehicle
> 
> ...


A) Not sure of condition. Have not had eyes/hands on. Dealer is 90 minutes away. May view it tomorrow depending on other variables. In pics it looks great!

B) Not CPO'd b/c not at a BMW dealership. Can dealer have it CPO'd by local BMW dealer??

C) Production date is 27JUL2011

Also, I called the BMW dealership. No service issues and it is up to date on all service. Good news for me! Thanks for the information!


----------



## jfabes (Feb 22, 2013)

lboneal said:


> B) Not CPO'd b/c not at a BMW dealership. Can dealer have it CPO'd by local BMW dealer??
> 
> C) Production date is 27JUL2011


well, if bmw is like audi, then only a bmw dealer can cpo the car. they probably offer a 3rd party warranty, but it will not be "cpo" per say.

are you sure that isn't the in-service date? i would think that since new cars hit the showrooms in september, production for the previous model years usually stops around April or May at the latest. that car could have been built in Dec and sat at the dealer for months.


----------



## lboneal (Jan 1, 2011)

jfabes said:


> well, if bmw is like audi, then only a bmw dealer can cpo the car. they probably offer a 3rd party warranty, but it will not be "cpo" per say.
> 
> are you sure that isn't the in-service date? i would think that since new cars hit the showrooms in september, production for the previous model years usually stops around April or May at the latest. that car could have been built in Dec and sat at the dealer for months.


My apologies! Below is a copy of the info I have.

Status / Date 298 / 04.01.2012 Processing Type IDS - Inla... Veh. State D - De...
Mod. Block N Model Code 1163 - X5 xDrive35d Res.State/until /
Req. Prod. Week 23/06/2011 Sub. Prod. Week 23/06/2011 Conf. Prod. Week 23/06/2011
Quota Mo. Exp. Del. Wk. 27/07/2011

Carfax says it was registered w/ the DMV on 01NOV11.

Vehicle was a military sales vehicle. Carfax also says it was imported from Germany on 23MAR12

Let em know if any more questions need to be addressed or there are some more concerns I should address/worry about.


----------

